# Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Forida



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

.

I tried editing the title from Forida to Florida.

It's not allowing me to do so. 

.


----------



## BentleyC (Aug 17, 2017)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

The size of that hive is amazing! Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*



BentleyC said:


> The size of that hive is amazing! Thanks for posting the video.


Bentley, yes, it was scary due to how far they could have built back if left even a few more months. They called me just in time. 

.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

Wow, nice catch !!! &#55357;&#56842;how far are you from Tampa? I've got family there. Also, can you put up a Facebook link, so I can add you, and subscribe to your channel. I'm New to beekeeping, but a licensed gen. Contractor. I'd love catch a few swarms, and the repairs would be nice also. I do not like trailers much though...lol . But that wasn't bad though, I've seen allot worse. I've actually had to dig my way into the earth to reach repairs. Fun, and I don't like snakes, and I always find a few in those tight jobs. 
Alabama here, North Decatur, Huntsville, and Cullman areas. Thanks, Richard


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*



Richinbama said:


> Wow, nice catch !!! ��how far are you from Tampa? I've got family there. Also, can you put up a Facebook link, so I can add you, and subscribe to your channel. Thanks, Richard


Richard, thanks for the nice comments. 

I'm in Lakeland which is in between Tampa and Orlando. 

Regarding subscribing to my Facebook page, just go to my website which is in my signature at the bottom and my Facebook page is linked at the very bottom of that.

Thanks again, Richard.

.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

Thanks pat, I'll add ya as a friend on here. I thank you for all info, and resource too. Folks are great, and info is tops.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

Nice web page pat. Your not to far from aunt. She lives in tampa/riverside. Love the area. Love working there also.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

Finally cutting into Lang hives and not topbars, you are making progress. Now get your self a Bushkill vac and you will get control of the bees. They will be trapped in your box in one step as you vacuum, no dumping out buckets of bees, take them home when you are finished.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*



odfrank said:


> Finally cutting into Lang hives and not topbars, you are making progress. Now get your self a Bushkill vac and you will get control of the bees. They will be trapped in your box in one step as you vacuum, no dumping out buckets of bees, take them home when you are finished.


odfrank, I've been using Langs to do removals for about two years now. I still use top bars, but only about a quarter of the time. 

Regarding upgrading to a Bushkill vac, I'm sure it's a very nice luxury, but I really can't justify it at this point. I really can't see the great advantage there is to combining them at home vs on the spot. You have to wait until dark anyhow until all the other bees settle into the hive. Why not enjoy the show? Plus, I can't justify waiting that long to merge them. The comb needs to be covered. And do you have to merge them in the dark wherever you take them? And how boring would it be if my hundreds-of-thousands of viewers didn't get to enjoy the "REUNITED" section of my broadcast?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You can reunite the bees and brood as soon as you have it ready, or could probably even reunite them frame by frame as you make them. Any bees that escape during uniting can just be vacuumed up again. 
The $115 for the Bushkill doesn't seem an extravagance for a big operator like you. One job would pay for it and the designated blower vac that works well with it. 


odfrank, I've been using Langs to do removals for about two years now. I still use top bars, but only about a quarter of the time. 

Regarding upgrading to a Bushkill vac, I'm sure it's a very nice luxury, but I really can't justify it at this point. I really can't see the great advantage there is to combining them at home vs on the spot. You have to wait until dark anyhow until all the other bees settle into the hive. Why not enjoy the show? Plus, I can't justify waiting that long to merge them. The comb needs to be covered. And do you have to merge them in the dark wherever you take them? And how boring would it be if my hundreds-of-thousands of viewers didn't get to enjoy the "REUNITED" section


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Cool vid. Thanks for posting it. Sure seems like you got the queen judging by the way they acted. J


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Fivej said:


> Cool vid. Thanks for posting it. Sure seems like you got the queen judging by the way they acted. J


I agree! I think she's in there. 

I may look inside today to see if I find her or find queen cells. 

I'll report back. 
.


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Well done , following on YouTube, being a Florida keeper also like hearing your thoughts, and your semi close to me hernando county.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Jtcmedic said:


> Well done , following on YouTube, being a Florida keeper also like hearing your thoughts, and your semi close to me hernando county.


Thanks so much for subscribing !!!!

And glad to know you are close by !!

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.
*
VIDEO UPDATE ON THE QUEEN !!!*


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Well done


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Jtcmedic said:


> Well done


It's all them! :applause:


----------



## oldsap (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

Using the Bushkill bee vac. As soon as you have the brood frames rubber banded and in the box you can open the screen and let the nurse bees cover the brood frames. You don't have to purchase one. You can build one pretty easily.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*



oldsap said:


> Using the Bushkill bee vac. As soon as you have the brood frames rubber banded and in the box you can open the screen and let the nurse bees cover the brood frames. You don't have to purchase one. You can build one pretty easily.


But isn't that basically what happens anyhow when I dump them back in?

Once I spray Honey B Gone on their former hive, they will all go in my hive anyhow. They have no other choice unless they abscond, but that's never happened.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Patrick, with your vaccum... do you use just the regular hose that comes with it, or do you get the one with the smooth inside? Also, do you just cover the motor fan that sucks emninto, with a felt cover or whatever. ? Just curious, as I'm not into spending a fortune on a shop vac if not necessary... ? Thanks, rich in bama


----------



## oldsap (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Mobile Home Removal - Bradenton Florida*

The time difference between the 2 processes is what matters. Maybe in Florida not as much as up north. The center of the brood nest should be 93 to 95 degrees. The longer it takes to cover the combs the less chance of survival for the brood. It may not make much difference as some people will only take the bees when doing a cutout and not worry about the brood. Up north we have short seasons and cooler temps. I don't want to slow the growth of a colony and will take all the brood I can get.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Richinbama said:


> Hi Patrick, with your vaccum... do you use just the regular hose that comes with it, or do you get the one with the smooth inside? Also, do you just cover the motor fan that sucks emninto, with a felt cover or whatever. ? Just curious, as I'm not into spending a fortune on a shop vac if not necessary... ? Thanks, rich in bama


Richard, yes I use the tube that comes with a vacuum cleaner and it does have ridges however there is almost a zero death rate with the vacuum cleaner I use due to the ability to regulate the suction. The ridges in this particular case are not a factor. The felt cover comes with the vacuum you get from Home Depot called the bucket head.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks pat, so basically it's a shop vac. Is the bucket head adjustable air flow?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Richinbama said:


> Thanks pat, so basically it's a shop vac. Is the bucket head adjustable air flow?



Yes, I can email you the directions.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks pat. !!!! [email protected] 
Richard


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Got email, thanks a bunc, and ill be making one up soon. Kewl idea.


----------

